# Hairdressers Car?



## Disco Stu (Oct 21, 2008)

I was just wondering if there was any truth in this myth ... I'm not a hairdresser ... are there any hairdressers on this forum own a TT? what do you do for a living ... lets start a survey to bust this myth ...

Just for the record I'm a Production Engineer.

*Current Tally 6% Hairdressing (and those employed in the general hairstyling industry)

13 IT
6 Engineering
5 Management
3 Banking/Finance
3 Medical/Dentists
2 Graphic Designers
2 Consultancy
1 Oil Industry
1 Drilling manager
1 General contractor
1 Audiologist
1 Wine Taster
1 Chemist
1 Plumbing
1 Security
1 Monkey Trainer
1 Construction
1 Scientist
1 Hotel
1 Distribution
1 Fitness
1 Optician
1 Psychologist
1 Travel
1 Astronaut

3* Hairdressers

* 1 just washes hair (apparently) and the other has been accused of lying and the other is called "Tracy" and lives around the corner *


----------



## MP (Feb 22, 2008)

Whats a production engineer?

I'm an astronaut by the way!

Not really, space cadet though!


----------



## Disco Stu (Oct 21, 2008)

MP said:


> Whats a production engineer?quote]
> 
> an engineer who works in a factory ... looks at the best way to make things
> 
> ... oh and styles hair sometimes


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

:lol: at this thread

Ive had the hairdresser comments for weeks now since i picked mine up, but i dont know any hairdressers myself that owns one.

Im a Quality Manager for a well known Food Manufacturer


----------



## Pharout (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm a Business Development Manager!


----------



## Disco Stu (Oct 21, 2008)

Pharout said:


> I'm a Business Development Manager!


I'm going to put you down as "management" if thats ok ... unless of course you've ever developed a Hairdressing Business!


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Database/software architect.

and know [email protected] all about cutting hair.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

My profession is not nearly as respectable as a hairdresser  ...bank manager to the very wealthy


----------



## Disco Stu (Oct 21, 2008)

powerplay said:


> Database/software architect.
> 
> and know [email protected] all about cutting hair.


is it still known collectively as "IT" ... or is that a bit 80's?


----------



## Disco Stu (Oct 21, 2008)

phope said:


> My profession is not nearly as respectable as a hairdresser  ...bank manager to the very wealthy


sounds better than being a bank manager to the poor ... Northern Rock RIP


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Disco Stu said:


> is it still known collectively as "IT" ... or is that a bit 80's?


Lol well I suppose you could tar me with that brush, I am the head of the "IT Dept"... but that also covers the bloke who turns your PC off and on again to fix it... :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I work in an hair dressers - but i just wash hair..


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

I brush my daughters hair (I can even do a mean platt and ponytail)

Medical


----------



## Disco Stu (Oct 21, 2008)

Toshiba said:


> I work in an hair dressers - but i just wash hair..


hmmm ... sounds like a hairdresser to me


----------



## TT_Newbie (Aug 22, 2008)

Management consultant, but style my hair every morning. Does that count? I have heard the hairdresser comment also, but I think that was mainly aimed at the Mk1. Don't know any hairdressers that own a TT, but do know one with a Subaru Legacy - does that mean....nah!


----------



## girlracer (Jul 11, 2008)

I am a management professional but, there is a lovely neighbour of mine who is indeed a *HAIRDRESSER!! *and owns a TT roadster! so yes in this case its a hairdresser's car! I still love the TT, beautiful car regardless [smiley=iloveyou.gif] [smiley=wings.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Disco Stu (Oct 21, 2008)

girlracer said:


> I am a management professional but, there is a lovely neighbour of mine who is indeed a *HAIRDRESSER!! *and owns a TT roadster! so yes in this case its a hairdresser's car! I still love the TT, beautiful car regardless [smiley=iloveyou.gif] [smiley=wings.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


maybe there is a difference between coupe and the roadsters owned by those "lovely" hairdressers


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

male or female [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## frankbaeyens (May 14, 2008)

Experimental psychologist over here, working at the university of Leuven.

Hairdresser? Even my last *visit* to one of them dates back from 2003, if I remember correctly 

Frank


----------



## atlasapl (May 7, 2008)

Technical Manager (we produce Event/Operational Planning software for the Police, Military and Local Authorities).

Cant remember the last time (decade???) I had enough hair to warrant the need to visit a hairdresser.


----------



## Disco Stu (Oct 21, 2008)

frankbaeyens said:


> Experimental psychologist over here, working at the university of Leuven.
> 
> Hairdresser? Even my last *visit* to one of them dates back from 2003, if I remember correctly
> 
> Frank


Leuven ... good restaurants and Stella!


----------



## Sirus (Oct 11, 2007)

I think the Mk2TT has become the new "techie's" car, in the Coupe form only though...but I do think the Roadster has a whiff of perfume and wealthy housewife about it!! and the Mk1...that became and still is the low end estate agents choice!

The only people who have slagged me off are the one who drive Honda CRV's and other ugly 2.2 children mobiles! :mrgreen:

anyone for a blow dry..? :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Definitely not a hairdresser...I'm rubbish at being a girl 

However, I am an optician 8)

Hev x


----------



## Sirus (Oct 11, 2007)

Thats handy Hex, I'm a spectacle wearing IT Consultant who travels to Dundee and Aberdeen quite a lot...any D&Gs or Armani's going cheap!

Forever the bargain hunter Jock I hear you all say! :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Sirus said:


> Thats handy Hex, I'm a spectacle wearing IT Consultant who travels to Dundee and Aberdeen quite a lot...any D&Gs or Armani's going cheap!
> 
> Forever the bargain hunter Jock I hear you all say! :wink:


I can do you a decent forum discount but I don't have D&G (a bit crap in my opinion)....do stock GA and EA (Giorgio is a tad 'old man' tho!)....let me know when you are next in the Dundee area and I'll see what I can do for you 

Hev x


----------



## AudiTTS (Jun 7, 2008)

Doctor


----------



## Stoney (Jun 1, 2008)

Technical Director

I have no hair!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hairdresser


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Hairdresser


PANTS ON FIRE! :roll:

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hev said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Hairdresser
> ...


Ok travel consultant for a multinational shipping corp , sorry no that was last year . I work for NatEx honest


----------



## b19 jws (Aug 7, 2008)

senior electrical design but i do cut my own hair if at counts


----------



## Sirus (Oct 11, 2007)

Cheers Hex...!

41 going on 42 in Feb....thats why I like my Armani's!! [smiley=bigcry.gif] :wink:


----------



## legis (Jul 29, 2008)

Manager at worlds largest software company.


----------



## Disco Stu (Oct 21, 2008)

not looking good for hairdresser myth


----------



## TonyZed (Jun 14, 2005)

And I own a gym so that's not very hairy either, although one of the girls that does massage will do your nails... :lol:

TonyZ


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Sirus said:


> Cheers Hex...!
> 
> 41 going on 42 in Feb....thats why I like my Armani's!! [smiley=bigcry.gif] :wink:


Hev :wink:


----------



## Disco Stu (Oct 21, 2008)

TonyZed said:


> And I own a gym so that's not very hairy either, although one of the girls that does massage will do your nails... :lol:
> 
> TonyZ


She does a massage with her nails?  you got her number? :wink:


----------



## StuTTer (Oct 13, 2007)

Graphic designer, I guess. I thought there would be a few others on here. :?


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

StuTTer said:


> Graphic designer, I guess. I thought there would be a few others on here. :?


Another one here [smiley=smash.gif]


----------



## DStill (Mar 2, 2007)

I've had comments on a few cars i've owned saying they are hairdressers cars. Strangely enough they were all from males. I just put it down to jealsouly.

They seemed to drive very small cars which they did'nrt seem to want to be noticed in, issue resolved, defintley jealsuly.  :roll:


----------



## Jambo82 (Aug 18, 2008)

Dentist, who puts a bit of wax in my hair in the mornings !

Yeah couple of mates bring up the hairdresser thing, I just go along with it, I pull up with the exhaust purring and ask "Whos for a trim ?" They are the ones that I dont let have a spin ! Once they have heard her take off they shut up. Really doesnt bother me, I think it was more of a misconception associated with the MK1


----------



## 111laz111 (Feb 12, 2007)

I've seen the musical 'Hair' but put me down as management.
I work in the telecomms Industry.

However, my wife's hairdresser (male) has a MK1 TT and has just ordered a TTR - DOH!


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I am a service delivery manager...

I go out and train people to use computers e.t.c.!

I have my hair cut once a month, but don't think that classes as hairdressing!


----------



## Bernieddevil (Jul 9, 2008)

Automotive Engineer

I step into a hair shop once every 6 weeks or so and also stick goo in my hair if that helps in bringing me closer to qualification!


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

I run a chain of hotels, 76 in operation, 43 in development, 26 countries. We can recommend a hairdresser. We can arrange for one to come to your room if needed. Some of our guests are hairdressers. We own scissors. I have about 6,000 employees many of which have hair, some of which may be hairdressers part time or may be in relationships with hairdressers. Therefore, while I am not a hairdresser myself, and have no need for one, in the spirit of six degrees of separation. I probably know a hairdresser who knows Kevin Bacon.


----------



## MP (Feb 22, 2008)

I used to cut my mate's hair when I was a student (no. 1 all over!) work for a building contractor now.

Funny though, the only person ever to take the p1ss out of my car was a fat little chav secretary who was jealous! Ha ha!

It helps when your regional director has a TT too though!


----------



## iainellis (Oct 12, 2008)

window cleaner


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

Rocket Scientist


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Sirus said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers Hex...!
> ...


Don't worry about it............one of my suppliers refers to me as 'The Wicked Witch of the North'  :lol:

Hev x


----------



## DavdG (Nov 28, 2007)

IT, don't have muchhair to wash !


----------



## HuggyM (Aug 2, 2008)

I went to the hairdressers Friday left my new TT at home as did not trust their client's parking!

:roll:

I am not sure which category - ex-banker turned Golf Club Assistant Secretary.


----------



## D'OH! (Oct 5, 2008)

A friend of my mum has a china *hare* on a Welsh *dresser*. Does that count?

I used to have a proper job but I'm an IT Consultant these days.


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

So, You going on holiday this year....?


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

no teachers yet :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hev said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Sirus said:
> ...


Knows you well than  :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Ikon66 said:


> no teachers yet :roll:


Who'd be mad enough to do that [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## tj (May 7, 2002)

My wife's a hairdresser, and it's a TTR, so that should count although she's not up for driving this one yet so at least the wheels should be free from scapes for a while yet


----------



## tyspy (Jan 26, 2007)

MD of a security company [smiley=book2.gif] never really had a hairdresser comment although I know a guy who owns a bright blue soft top MK I and is every bit a stereotypical hairdresser!


----------



## pteyeo (Mar 12, 2007)

Monkey Trainer


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

pteyeo said:


> Monkey Trainer


good job... sounds a bit like mine!


----------



## Suge_K (May 27, 2008)

TT_Newbie said:


> Management consultant


London based?

Im looking for a mgt consultancy role in the city or close by 

Hook me up!

S


----------



## pteyeo (Mar 12, 2007)

jammyd said:


> pteyeo said:
> 
> 
> > Monkey Trainer
> ...


Well i've got promoted today. im now Chief MD for the biggest world wide based 'Monkey Ball Bag Scratcher'

if you fancy a new challenge let me know we're always looking for new ball bag scratchers.


----------



## MP (Feb 22, 2008)

pteyeo said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > pteyeo said:
> ...


I can spank the monkey, does that count?


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Electronics engineer.
I cut my own hair though...no.2...bzzzzzzzz...job done


----------



## sherbs (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm an aircraft technician and i've had lots of abuse about being a hairdresser and i don't pick the TT up untill tuesday. Unfortunately for the abusers i'm their boss.... S**T jobs all round for them


----------



## Disco Stu (Oct 21, 2008)

so far 43% of drivers on this forum work in IT, engineering or management and only 5% in hairdressing


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm software engineer (MK2 Roadster owner)


----------



## Nafod (Jun 22, 2008)

Software/IT


----------



## Choops (May 25, 2008)

Finance manager, but i do own hair straighteners!!

ps, im straight!


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi all,
Forgive me for checking out the MKII side of things this evening. I still do quite fancy one as a replacement for my MKI.
Anyway, thing is I have to say that you seem to be a more up market lot when it comes to one's job in life!
I don't seem to have seen any electrician's, plumber's, tilers etc of which I am one.(Well all three to be honest).
Never tried this hair lark mind you! :lol:


----------



## monkey_boy (Feb 3, 2007)

Product Manager

Monkey_Boy
No need for training, but balls need scratching occassionally.


----------



## Disco Stu (Oct 21, 2008)

monkey_boy said:


> Product Manager


whats a product manager? just for the stats


----------



## monkey_boy (Feb 3, 2007)

er....um.....ah.....ok ....ok I'm a hairdresser! :roll:

Closest in the list in my case would be engineering, that's my background / training.


----------



## id_4_me (Oct 15, 2008)

Process Chemical Operator...

I run a multi million pound Ammonia Plant.. from a PC?

Mk1 TT 225


----------



## leedo (Oct 17, 2008)

IT Engineer.

I do have a mean haircut though!


----------



## 535dboy (Nov 26, 2007)

Well the TT is my Mrs' and she is a book keeper and a payroll manager.

Are most owners male or female?

It seems that most people on here are males

Or are we just the only ones that come on a website to talk about cars as they are busy cooking and washing or something [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

I just read a girl announcing this on another site....

.....I told her I'll be around with the scissors to prove her wrong


----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)

Wine taster


----------



## foojeek (Nov 22, 2004)

another notch for us IT bods!

And the only person ever to come out with the big H comment was my other half's ex. aka the [email protected] Her words not mine :lol:


----------



## Disco Stu (Oct 21, 2008)

Mack The Knife said:


> Wine taster


We are only counting jobs not hobbies ! lol


----------



## Fissues (Aug 11, 2008)

General Contractor, I don't need any hairdressers but wish I did.


----------



## sizoo (Aug 13, 2007)

Im a big hairy-arsed crack showing builder :lol: My missus drives the TT more than me tho and shes an unemployed bum


----------



## Sylvian (Apr 27, 2007)

Im an Audiologist.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Sylvian said:


> Im an Audiologist.


Sorry, I did not quite hear that, what are you? :lol:


----------



## Sylvian (Apr 27, 2007)

jammyd said:


> Sylvian said:
> 
> 
> > Im an Audiologist.
> ...


 :roll:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

well... got too have bad joke of the day... 8)


----------



## tonystaley (Nov 12, 2008)

Disco Stu said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> > Database/software architect.
> ...


Hi I'm new to TTF and this is my first post. I call myself an IT Consultant and I can turn my hand to anything IT. I don't know of any other collective term. I think 'Geeks' was the 70s term!

Tony


----------



## Disco Stu (Oct 21, 2008)

tonystaley said:


> Disco Stu said:
> 
> 
> > powerplay said:
> ...


Welcome to the forum ... geeks welcome ... hairdressers not! lol


----------



## Disco Stu (Oct 21, 2008)

do you think we should sell this data to audi? surely this has to be good market research?


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Disco Stu said:


> do you think we should sell this data to audi? surely this has to be good market research?


I think we could make a mint... but knowing the Stealers, they are probably on here copying the data as I type!


----------



## RGBArgee (May 28, 2008)

Tracy round the corner has a TT and she's a Hairdresser. :evil:


----------



## mint-surfer (Nov 16, 2008)

technical manager  [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Disco Stu (Oct 21, 2008)

RGBArgee said:


> Tracy round the corner has a TT and she's a Hairdresser. :evil:


tracy, hairdresser, tt ... does she have blonde hair too


----------



## RGBArgee (May 28, 2008)

Disco Stu said:


> RGBArgee said:
> 
> 
> > Tracy round the corner has a TT and she's a Hairdresser. :evil:
> ...


Sometimes!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MP (Feb 22, 2008)

Official: Not a hairdressers car, but an air hostess's car!

I went to 'Top Gear Live' at the NEC on saturday and Clarkson was doing his usual rant about cocks swapping their BMWs for Audis, then he said 'Is there any Audi drivers', like a [email protected] I put my hand up and there I was on the big screen having the p1ss taken out of me by Jeremy Clarkson in front of 5000 people...

...'What sort of Audi?'
'a TT'
'a TT! you must be an air hostess! A cock air hostess!'

Was quite funny, only wish I was witty enough to take the p1ss back!


----------



## Disco Stu (Oct 21, 2008)

MP said:


> I went to 'Top Gear Live' at the NEC on saturday and Clarkson was doing his usual rant about cocks swapping their BMWs for Audis,


Clarkson ... wasn't he the guy who bought a ford gt? ... you know the big american car with a stripe down the middle ,,, the one that does 7 mile to the gallon and funny doors you have to open fully or you can't get in? ... didn't he wait 2 years for it to be delivered then it spend the first month back in the garage with a faulty alarm before he asked for his money back? and he called you a cock? ... he obviously lives in a world where cock = sensible!


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

IT Trainer but was employed by Her Majesty for 22 years in Intelligence and anti 
ship missile defence tactics and evaluation


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Good job on keeping a tally Stu


----------



## Disco Stu (Oct 21, 2008)

Redscouse said:


> Good job on keeping a tally Stu


no probs ... just doing my job lol


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

So your a collator rather than an exponent of scissors and straighteners


----------



## Cairomac (Nov 19, 2008)

Drilling Manager, Oil Industry.

No hairdessers on our rigs .......

I've had the hairdresser comments as well (only had the car 2 months) One was from my brother in law who can barely afford to run a 10yr old BMW 525d Estate with 180,000 on the clock and the other from a guy who just sold his 'manly' 2 yr old Range Rover sport for a 30 grand loss ................ nuff said.

As for Clarkson, he seems to be an expert on cocks. Maybe the Will Young story from Episode 2 has some truth ........ ! Anyhow, even if he hates TT's (and I've got a diesel as well = devils fuel), I'll forgive him as he makes the best show on TV right now !


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

still no teachers :wink: :wink: :wink: :roll:


----------



## RGBArgee (May 28, 2008)

Ikon66 said:


> still no teachers :wink: :wink: :wink: :roll:


Science, Art or what? 8)


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

RGBArgee said:


> Ikon66 said:
> 
> 
> > still no teachers :wink: :wink: :wink: :roll:
> ...


Easy one - ICT [smiley=computer.gif] [smiley=kid.gif] [smiley=dunce2.gif] [smiley=smash.gif]


----------



## Disco Stu (Oct 21, 2008)

whats ICT?


----------



## MP (Feb 22, 2008)

ICT = In car telephone.

Wife's a teacher, I don't let her drive it though!


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Disco Stu said:


> whats ICT?


Information Communication Technology [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

It's IT.

ICT is a made up thing by the government... (pet hate)


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Dash said:


> It's IT.
> 
> ICT is a made up thing by the government... (pet hate)


 :roll: get with the times :wink:


----------



## Disco Stu (Oct 21, 2008)

whats the difference between IT and ITC ?


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I think the ITC is what Ofcom is now.

ICT on the other hand is "Information & Communication Technology", the idea is to include telecoms under IT as most of it is digital these days (e.g. VoIP). In my view it's all about information interchange, so IT will do fine thank you very much.

It's only really public organisations (MoD, NHS etc) and schools that use ICT - oh, and kids who've yet to be beaten for their use of the term in industry.

Change is bad ladies and gentlemen. Keep IT pure! Dash for president! etc...


----------



## RGBArgee (May 28, 2008)

Dash said:


> I think the ITC is what Ofcom is now.
> 
> ICT on the other hand is "Information & Communication Technology", the idea is to include telecoms under IT as most of it is digital these days (e.g. VoIP). In my view it's all about information interchange, so IT will do fine thank you very much.
> 
> ...


Oh dear Oh dear the Education System today. If yer in IT or even ICT surely you can spell the county we live in correctly. Doesn't it begin with a Z????  :lol:


----------



## ducati998 (Aug 9, 2008)

I work abroad in the oil Industry and definetly not a hairdresser although my daughter is but she doesn,t drive my TTs she has her own Nissan 350z


----------



## RGBArgee (May 28, 2008)

ducati998 said:


> I work abroad in the oil Industry and definetly not a hairdresser although my daughter is but she doesn,t drive my TTs she has her own Nissan 35 0z


Is that Hair oil by any chance? Sorry not meaning to be rude!! 

Also I don't understand Nissan but isn't 35 Oz about 1Kg? :? :? :roll:


----------



## Disco Stu (Oct 21, 2008)

play nicely boys ... this is a secrious forum topic!!! :roll:

:wink:


----------

